# New duck



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

To uncle piglet here's the ducks together In the bath








Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

very nice Kira


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

There perfect with eachother


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

little ducky passed away 


from kira


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kirachristinegarcia said:


> little ducky passed away
> 
> from kira


sorry to hear that

that however is part of raising poultry

birds lay many eggs because they know not all of their offspring will make it


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

It's amazing how much faster Ducks grow v.s. Chickens.
jim


----------

